# Jailbreak possible avec 5.1.2?



## Nicolasestla (28 Mars 2013)

voila, je voudrais savoir si ont peut jailbreaker son apple tv si elle est en 5.1.2? Merci d'avance .


----------



## Siciliano (28 Mars 2013)

Hello,

Je te dirais déjà tout dépend de quelle Apple TV tu as...


----------



## MNR (3 Avril 2013)

Je n'ai pas la réponse, mais une question du même genre. 
Peut-on jailbreaker une apple TV3 (derniere modèle? )
Merci !


----------



## Siciliano (4 Avril 2013)

MNR a dit:


> Je n'ai pas la réponse, mais une question du même genre.
> Peut-on jailbreaker une apple TV3 (derniere modèle? )
> Merci !



Malheureusement, non...


----------

